

The Real Value of $100 in Metropolitan Areas - fweespeech
http://taxfoundation.org/blog/real-value-100-metropolitan-areas-0

======
fweespeech
[https://github.com/TaxFoundation/data/tree/master/real-
purch...](https://github.com/TaxFoundation/data/tree/master/real-purchasing-
power/current)

The data they used is available there.

